# need advice?



## aussiemum (Apr 13, 2010)

I am new to this. My family and I are moving to Thailand, Pattaya from Australia. I am curious to chat with any other aussie mums or dads who have migrated with their kids. I am curious about what to expect from house rentals, childcare, schools and hospitals and local medical clinics. Basically everything. If there is anyone who would like to offer some advice from past experiences I will be more than grateful. What would be the safest suburbs or areas to live? And what is crime like?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi aussimum, welcome to the forum. A lot of regulars are from elsewhere, but hopefully someone local will help out with the specifics.

Not my favourite place in Thailand Pattaya, but one thing it certainly has got going for it, as a direct consequence of its large expat community, is pretty much the fullest range of amenities and facilities that a new arrival could possibly desire. Good hospitals, international schools, and as for property rentals you're spoilt for choice pretty much anywhere.

The downside is the town's reputation as far as crime is concerned. But that said, for those heading for the area not intent on living it up and the night life, as I understand from a friend of mine who lived there for quite a few years, he never had a single problem - no burglaries in his area, no muggings, nothing. And he only went into town to go shopping at Big C, or eat out. Not the nightlife kind of couple. Mind you he had purchased a very nice villa in one of the better, more secure moo bans (villages) surrounding Pattaya. I've had several stays at his place - very quiet and pleasant. You wouldn't know Pattaya was anywhere near.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 13, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Hi aussimum, welcome to the forum. A lot of regulars are from elsewhere, but hopefully someone local will help out with the specifics.
> 
> Not my favourite place in Thailand Pattaya, but one thing it certainly has got going for it, as a direct consequence of its large expat community, is pretty much the fullest range of amenities and facilities that a new arrival could possibly desire. Good hospitals, international schools, and as for property rentals you're spoilt for choice pretty much anywhere.
> 
> The downside is the town's reputation as far as crime is concerned. But that said, for those heading for the area not intent on living it up and the night life, as I understand from a friend of mine who lived there for quite a few years, he never had a single problem - no burglaries in his area, no muggings, nothing. And he only went into town to go shopping at Big C, or eat out. Not the nightlife kind of couple. Mind you he had purchased a very nice villa in one of the better, more secure moo bans (villages) surrounding Pattaya. I've had several stays at his place - very quiet and pleasant. You wouldn't know Pattaya was anywhere near.


Thankyou, would you happen to know the names of the better areas to live? Or a possible link to a site on pattaya?


----------

